# That's what I'm talking about!



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Reminds me of James gk dogs


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

that was awesome  what a sweetie givin kisses and all


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

That is awesome!!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow great find Lisa, that is awesome, love to see a working Bully


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

meganc66 said:


> that was awesome  what a sweetie givin kisses and all


totally agree how cute 

AMAZING to see!!!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

did you see the TOTAL DRIVE in the dogs eyes??? ...The best place to sit at a weight pull is at the end of a track just to watch the faces of the dogs...your heart will almost pop out of your chest with pride for this breed...my heart os pounding just watching that dog work.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Excellent video!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Gave me goosebumps!!! LOL!


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

congrats to those folks who are working that bully... I give credit where credit is due... good find Lisa...


----------

